# Bone marrow aspirate injections



## armen (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone get payment for this?


----------



## preserene (Aug 13, 2011)

Paid or not ,no idea. But this much I know:
Injection of Autologous Bone Marrow Mononuclear Cells for Ischemic Cardiomyopathy endstage cardiomyopathy, may produce a durable therapeutic effect and improve myocardial perfusion and exercise capacity.
injection of bone marrow (Stem Cells) in stem cell therapy into cartilage for cartilage repair, as prolotherapy for Arthritis knee, Osteo Arthritis of joints of the body have been brought into recent practices. So,
Experimental/investigational/unproven/not covered for any indication , may be reported with 0232T I think !! Any other suggestion or validation?


----------



## preserene (Aug 13, 2011)

Also have a look at this:

Clips from Aetna Clinical Policy Bulletin:
Bone and Tendon Graft Substitutes and Adjuncts

Number: 0411

1.	*Mesenchymal Stem Cell Therapy/Bone Marrow Aspirate:*
Aetna considers the use of mesenchymal stem cell therapy for spinal fusion and other orthopedic indications (e.g., long bone nonunions) experimental and investigational because there is insufficient evidence to support its use, especially its safety and long-term outcomes. 
Aetna considers the use of bone marrow aspirate experimental and investigational for nonunion fracture and as an adjunct to spinal fusion.

*Mesenchymal Stem Cell Therapy/Bone Marrow Aspirate:*CPT codes not covered for indications listed in the CPB:
38220	
38240 - 38241	
Other CPT codes related to the CPB:
22548 - 22819	
HCPCS codes not covered for indications listed in the CPB:
S2142	Cord blood-derived stem-cell transplantation, allogeneic 
S2150	Bone marrow or blood-derived stem cells (peripheral or umbilical), allogeneic or autologous, harvesting, transplantation, and related complications; including: pheresis and cell preparation/storage; marrow ablative therapy; drugs, supplies, hospitalization with outpatient follow-up; medical/surgical, diagnostic, emergency, and rehabilitative services; and the number of days of pre- and post-transplant care in the global definition 
ICD-9 codes not covered for indications listed in the CPB:
733.81	Malunion of fractures 
733.82	Nonunion of fracture 
V45.4	Arthrodesis status 

The above policy is based on the following references: Bone graft substitute.


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 15, 2011)

*CPT code please?*



arme2783 said:


> Does anyone get payment for this?



What CPT code are you using?


----------



## armen (Aug 15, 2011)

rthames052006 said:


> What CPT code are you using?



Did not bill it yet. Just wanted to see what others use.


----------

